
Hummingbirds Are Fierce - fezz
http://www.slate.com/blogs/wild_things/2015/08/19/hummingbird_aggression_fierce_deadly_fights_for_territory_nectar_feeders.html
======
yareally
> If you take a feeder down and see a hummingbird hovering near the spot and
> think it’s glaring at you, it’s not your imagination.

I've had ones from previous years come back in the spring looking for the
feeder in the spot it was the previous year when I haven't hanged it back up
yet. They just hover there every so often until I put it back up.

Perhaps the most amusing behavior I've seen from them is when I sit on the
porch near their feeder. They'll come up and take drinks still, but they'll
give off little mouse-like squeaks of protest in between each drink. It's like
they're saying "I don't like you near my feeder, but I'm thirsty enough, I'm
going to sit here for a few minutes and drink anyways."

The more brave ones will come right up in front of your face, hover and look
you in the eye. Like they're determining if you're a threat or not (or trying
to steal their precious sugar water). It happened with my friend once and
after realizing my friend wasn't a threat to it, the hummingbird proceeded to
sit at the feeder and drink with her right next to it. Bit intimidating though
to see one right in front of your eyes with their long pointy beaks though
(along with that grumpy expression hummingbirds typically give off[1]).

When I take their feeder down for cleaning, they also go into a panic, looking
all over the porch for where it might have gone. After noticing that, I only
take it down after they've gone to sleep in the evening. Even putting up a
spare feeder is usually not good enough for them, they seem to have their
"favorite spots" and only go to the other ones if they have no other choice. I
guess we're all creatures of habit sometimes :)

[1] [http://g2.img-
dpreview.com/62F9AFC79CB848508C77EDD9C335AE60....](http://g2.img-
dpreview.com/62F9AFC79CB848508C77EDD9C335AE60.jpg)

~~~
wiredfool
Yep, I loved when they'd fight over where the feeder was, just to make sure
they were in charge. Like there's any limit to the food I'd put out for them.
When there are enough of them, they'll eat out of the feeder while you hold
it, even perching on your fingers.

In peak time, I'd be feeding them half a gallon of sugar water a day through
one feeder.

~~~
yareally
Yeah I love how they haven't come to the conclusion they have certain
"flowers" that will never run out of nectar and will fiercely defend those
feeders no matter how much you fill them up. Maybe they do realize that, but
they just don't like sharing anyways.

~~~
wiredfool
There is a point though, around dusk, when they stop fighting and just feed.
I've seen 12-16 birds perched on my 8 spot feeder, with birds sharing spots,
taking turns, just sucking it down as fast as they can.

There was usually a cloud of others waiting for a turn, so there really was no
way for any group to defend the feeder.

I joked that 3 hummingbirds can eat in peace, but only if there are 5 others
fighting nearby.

~~~
yareally
That's interesting though they sometimes cooperate. Only time I really see
them do that here is when it's the offspring of one. Perhaps it has to do with
the species of hummingbird? The ones where I am are all Ruby Throated ones.

[http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Ruby-
throated_Hummingbird...](http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Ruby-
throated_Hummingbird/id)

~~~
wiredfool
We've got Rufous and Anna's hummingbirds.

I think the cooperation comes almost as a phase transition, when the density
of hummingbirds gets high enough, there's less of an advantage to chasing off
a rival because there's always another bird to grab the spare feeding spot. So
the most aggressive ones 'boil off' and the less aggressive ones 'solidify'
around the feeder. There's still competition for the favored perches a little
ways back from the feeder, but that's where the density is lower.

~~~
yareally
Make sense. Guessing you're also lucky enough to have some all year round too,
which would be nice. We never get more than a handful here, so can't say for
sure if they'd act the same in that situation or not. I must not be on a large
migration path, though I think some pass through from previously migrations at
times.

I'm guessing someone else has documented ruby throated behavior, so I'll have
to Google around and find out.

~~~
wiredfool
A few overwintered last year, I noticed them during a particularly cold snap
when they were looking for that endless flower that they had seen earlier in
the year.

[https://twitter.com/wiredfool/status/538947277004341251](https://twitter.com/wiredfool/status/538947277004341251)

~~~
yareally
Nice of you to put out a feeder for it. I would feel bad as well if I didn't
and saw one here, lol.

------
smoyer
Another good way to attract hummingbirds is to plant a butterfly garden ... we
have a half-dozen to a dozen visit every summer.

~~~
yareally
I've read that they'll even visit apartment balconies 10-15 stories up if you
plant the right flowers and add a feeder. They especially like red things such
as impatients, trumpet plants (the big orange/red flowers that fit their beaks
nicely) and petunias.

Orioles also love trumpet plants. We had one the other year that would clip
the bottom of the flower with their beak and drink the nectar out of them.

